

Tweetvite: An Events Site Dedicated To Tweetups (From Anyvite YC S08) - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/02/tweetvite-an-events-site-dedicated-to-planning-and-finding-tweetups/

======
zhyder
Great execution, but in terms of the market this strikes me as being 3 degrees
separated from profit:

Tweetvite -> Tweetup -> Twitter -> Profit!

------
benatkin
There's no way anyone will confuse this with <http://twtvite.com/>

~~~
jmorin007
That's a fair comment. The domain name (as much as some of you are going to
hate it since it follows the whole twit _, tweet_ , etc. nomenclature) is a
pretty good one. The interface is entirely different if you compare the two
side by side, so yeah, it's possible that there might be confusion, but we've
done everything that we could to differentiate there.

------
robk
Nice work Jeff. The UI is really clean and the option to not register is
useful.

------
terpua
The post says spin-off. Is it a new startup or a new app?

~~~
jmorin007
It's a new app. Our startup is called Simpletastic Inc. and created both
Anyvite and now Tweetvite.

